# Baby losing weight!!



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I know someone said I should leave them...but that was when I thought they were just skinny.

I have been doing daily weigh ins but the smallest agouti baby...who did put on weight before...the last few days has been losing it. He (she??) went from 105gms to 109 then to 114  ...except then to 110 and tonight to 109 

The others are now at 154, 155, 169 (fatty) and the other small one is 136!

What should I be doing? Anything? Do they go through periods of losing weight?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

Are you giving them any goats milk? and silly question but it does make a difference are you weighing them at the same time everyday?

I don't think there is much you can really do tbh, unfortunately kits sometimes do fade


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Poor little one  Hope she makes it  She's made it this far, so hope she'll be fine :rolleyes5:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Are you giving them any goats milk? and silly question but it does make a difference are you weighing them at the same time everyday?
> 
> I don't think there is much you can really do tbh, unfortunately kits sometimes do fade


No i have got some. But someone told me to leave it till they were a little older...and as they were putting on wweight at that point...that makes sense. But now I might try a bit. When you say fade....you mean...fade away???? 



helebelina said:


> Poor little one  Hope she makes it  She's made it this far, so hope she'll be fine :rolleyes5:


Thanks hun really hope so!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

niki87 said:


> No i have got some. But someone told me to leave it till they were a little older...and as they were putting on wweight at that point...that makes sense. But now I might try a bit. When you say fade....you mean...fade away????


Yeah, I'd try and get some into the little one at least, she might be being pushed out by her siblings and just need some extra help.

And yes hun, thats what I mean sorry but sometimes it does happen for no apparent reason


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Yeah, I'd try and get some into the little one at least, she might be being pushed out by her siblings and just need some extra help.
> 
> And yes hun, thats what I mean sorry but sometimes it does happen for no apparent reason


Thanks hun! And no way!!! No bunny is gonna fade on me!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Thanks hun! And no way!!! No bunny is gonna fade on me!!! :thumbup:


Glad to hear it :thumbup:
How is everyone looking today?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Glad to hear it :thumbup:
> How is everyone looking today?


I'm actually home now so would be great to try feed him/her now...but they're all asleep so am not gonna disturb!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

do u have more than 1 food bowl for them? sometimes 1 gets pushed out. I would keep a very close eye on this one make sure its eating and pooing morning and night you will probably need to watch them for at least half an hour while they just do their normal things. perhaps see if your vet can give you something more nutritional than just goats milk. or try syringing it mashed pellets or recovery food.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> do u have more than 1 food bowl for them? sometimes 1 gets pushed out. I would keep a very close eye on this one make sure its eating and pooing morning and night you will probably need to watch them for at least half an hour while they just do their normal things. perhaps see if your vet can give you something more nutritional than just goats milk. or try syringing it mashed pellets or recovery food.


They haven't left the nest yet, so mushed pellets is a very bad idea imo.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> do u have more than 1 food bowl for them? sometimes 1 gets pushed out. I would keep a very close eye on this one make sure its eating and pooing morning and night you will probably need to watch them for at least half an hour while they just do their normal things. perhaps see if your vet can give you something more nutritional than just goats milk. or try syringing it mashed pellets or recovery food.





B3rnie said:


> They haven't left the nest yet, so mushed pellets is a very bad idea imo.


I was going to say I don't give them a food bowl!!  Not seem any of them go for the pellets yet...but they do go for the veggies and hay....is so cute to see them eat!

OK well just to confuse the situation...the smallest one has now put on 6 grams!! Haha!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyways....mum won't come out of the cage...can I leave a bowl of goats milk in there anyway? Won't do mum any harm will it?

I have just experienced Cookie getting jealous of me stoking the babies....she was nudging my hand!!!! She has become wonderful and loving


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Bless!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

niki87 said:


> I was going to say I don't give them a food bowl!!  Not seem any of them go for the pellets yet...but they do go for the veggies and hay....is so cute to see them eat!
> 
> OK well just to confuse the situation...the smallest one has now put on 6 grams!! Haha!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


haha well maybe she had a feed not so long ago then 
As for the goats milk so long as you don't give Cookie too much and there is no chance that any of the kits can fall in the bowl I can't see why you can't leave some in for her :thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> haha well maybe she had a feed not so long ago then
> As for the goats milk so long as you don't give Cookie too much and there is no chance that any of the kits can fall in the bowl I can't see why you can't leave some in for her :thumbup:


Brill will do it too!!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

They are becoming active so there weight will sometimes go up n down. They should be nibbling pellet by 3 weeks old hun x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

frags said:


> They are becoming active so there weight will sometimes go up n down. They should be nibbling pellet by 3 weeks old hun x


They are...I watched them tonight...and they are


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

niki87 said:


> They are...I watched them tonight...and they are


 They will be fine hun, you remind me of when i had my 1st litter lol i was soooooooooooo paranoid!!!
Be careful you dont get the breeding bug


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

frags said:


> They will be fine hun, you remind me of when i had my 1st litter lol i was soooooooooooo paranoid!!!
> Be careful you dont get the breeding bug


No i won't at the mo! But I definitely want to do it when I have better accomodation AND research!!!!!!!!! Is fantastic....though am aware it's gone so well this time


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

niki87 said:


> No i won't at the mo! But I definitely want to do it when I have better accomodation AND research!!!!!!!!! Is fantastic....though am aware it's gone so well this time


I love breeding healthy babies and watching them grow then watching the new owners love there buns, i get so many emails and FB friends from new owners so i get to see many of them grow.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Glad they are doing well Niki xxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah the skinniest one has put on about 30 gramsin the last ouple of days


----------

